# Washingtonians!!!!!!



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Feb 2, 2009)

For everyone who lives in Washington! 
I thought I'd start a thread for us Washington State bunny-owners!  

So post away!  

Emily


----------



## NetherlandDwarf (Feb 2, 2009)

YaY! I'm in Washington! soon to be in Thurston County as of Valentine's weekend (we're moving) I'm going to be your neighbor BlueSky!


----------



## FallingStar (Feb 2, 2009)

I live in Washington as well NetherlandDwarf. I also live in Thurston County! That is way cool! 

_

Karlee


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Feb 2, 2009)

Awesome!
What town, NetherlandDwarf? I'm in Rochester. 
Emily


----------



## NetherlandDwarf (Feb 3, 2009)

Well I am not too familar with Thurston County yet... I'm still trying to figure it out actually lol because the city on my new mailing address is Olympia, but basicallyif I go across the street there's a welcome to Lacey sign lol Well, I guess I can say coming from Tacoma going south I would exit 116 to get to where I'm moving to if that makes any sense? lol 

That's awesome Karlee, seems like we have a lot of people from Thurston County so far!


----------



## FallingStar (Feb 3, 2009)

Haha, I guess so!
Thats really cool though.


----------



## Malexis (Feb 7, 2009)

Im in washington!


----------



## NetherlandDwarf (Feb 7, 2009)

*Malexis wrote: *


> Im in washington!





YaY another Washington person!! :biggrin2:


----------



## Malexis (Feb 8, 2009)

haha thats cool! in my other forum i go on there are NO people from around here..


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Feb 8, 2009)

Cool!  
We should share pictures of our bunnies here! lol. 
Emily


----------



## Malexis (Feb 8, 2009)

Heres my bunny grasshopper! He's sick right now  Im starting to walk dogs for people and babysit so i can get money because his vet bill will be expensive.


----------



## NetherlandDwarf (Feb 9, 2009)

Grasshopper is soo cute! i love his name! i'm sorry to hear he's not feeling well, i hope he gets better soon rayo you know whats wrong with him?



I need to get some pics of my bun, i have tried but its not easy taking pics of a black bunny! I was beginning to this he was a vampire or something! hewould sleep the day away, streched on the floor of his cage all day until late afternoon/evening when people started coming home from school/work... in the mornings i would open his cage door... ocasionally he'll wake up and stick his head out of his door, which means i want a treat, & he would get one and go back to sleep... but this past week he's been coming out every morning & only sleeping half the day away next to the window.. i guess its a start! lol


----------



## Malexis (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks  haha my 4 year old brother named him! We're pretty sure he has pasteurella  

Ooh cant wait to see pictures of your bun! He sounds like such a character


----------



## NetherlandDwarf (Feb 10, 2009)

I found some pics! this one was taken a couple of days later after we brought him home back in Sept 2008. he's still very much a baby.






And this one was taken about amonth ago, he's taking a nap on top of the couch. He's about 5months old in the pic








i managed to get some more pics of him recently, i still have to put the on the computer.. i'll get around to it one of these days.. :biggrin2:


----------



## FallingStar (Feb 10, 2009)

Awww, both of your rabbits are dolls!


----------



## rabbitpss (Feb 11, 2009)

I use to live in washington we got transfered from there to idaho then to utah. We use to live in Bellingham. Its such a pretty rainy state.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Feb 11, 2009)

Very rainy, rabbitpss. Lol. We had snow yesterday and now today it's sunshiney and about 45 degrees out! Such odd weather!


----------



## BSAR (Feb 11, 2009)

Woo! Of course I am in Washingotn because I am Blue Sky Acres' sister.


----------



## rabbitpss (Feb 11, 2009)

Well I meant in the winter its cold and rainy. Yes I have heard of the strange weather up there recently and all the snow for washington.


----------



## Malexis (Feb 12, 2009)

Yay washington  lol Crazy, crazy, crazy weather!


----------



## FallingStar (Feb 12, 2009)

Yes, indeed! 
Crazy weather for us people in Washington. 
Today was a really nice day up here. 

-
Karlee


----------



## rabbitpss (Feb 22, 2009)

I wonder what your spring and summer will be like this year since it got so cold this winter for washington. When I was living there we did have only one day of really extreme hot day others were regular and more normal temperature days of warmth.


----------



## FallingStar (Feb 25, 2009)

Rabbitpss- I'm curious about that too. Because our winter this year was way out of wack! We got 2 feet of snow! It was crazy. And we usually get inches, never feet. So I'm wondering if our summer this year will be warmer..  

-
Karlee


----------



## rabbitpss (Feb 25, 2009)

I think it would be warmer since you had such a harsh winter. Isn't that how the saying goes for weather. Like cold winter and warm summer. and So.


----------



## FallingStar (Feb 26, 2009)

Yeah, that would sound reasonable to me.


----------



## rabbitpss (Feb 26, 2009)

I just saw one of your bunnies was named buttercup also is yours a boy or a girl. Mines a girl bunny. I adopted her from petco she was an easter reject that no one wanted.


----------



## FallingStar (Feb 26, 2009)

Yes, I have a Buttercup.  She is a Palimino. 
She is a girl. Lol.
That's sweet how you adopted your Buttercup.


----------



## rabbitpss (Feb 27, 2009)

yea I thought so to. She's been a pretty good darn bunny and i'm really enjoying her. Her favorite fruit are apples and bananas. She goes ape crazy for them when she can smell them. What are your bunnies favorite fruit. Her vegetable she likes is kale and romaine lettuce.


----------



## FallingStar (Feb 27, 2009)

Aww, thats so cute.  
Well, all my bunnies favorite veggies are parsley, and romaine lettuce. Their favorite fruits are oranges and bananas. 
They usually get fruits and veggies every Friday, but sometimes I forget. 

Karlee


----------



## Shortstuff1385 (Feb 28, 2009)

Hi everyone 
I'm from Spokane WA, Thumper is a French Lop, he's got quite the personality, he loves to give his momma attitude. His favorite veggie is the tops of carrots. I've only fed him apples. I didn't know you could give oranges and banana's to them. 
Should that type of fruit be limited?


----------



## FallingStar (Mar 1, 2009)

Yes, you can give rabbits oranges and bananas. 
I do limit them with any fruit or veggie. With oranges and bananas I usually give them a piece of orange (just like one of the little sections) and then a same sized piece of banana.
Also, if your rabbit has never had a certain fruit or veggie, I would just give them a small portion first and then if they like it maybe give them a little bit more or so. 
Here is a really good list of safe things/not safe things for rabbits to eat: http://earthhome.tripod.com/saferab.html

It's really information! 

-
Karlee


----------



## NetherlandDwarf (Mar 2, 2009)

Can they eat the skin on the orange too? I was curious about that.


----------



## Shortstuff1385 (Mar 2, 2009)

Thank you for that list, thats very helpful. I had a similar list but it wasn't as extensive. I'm sure my bunny will be very happy with some of the new food items. lol:biggrin2:

I've also discovered thisweekend thathe likes to be vacuumed lol, who would have thought. I use a mini shop vac and use an extension that has the brissells, he seems to enjoy it very much, it'll come in handy for when he sheds.:bunnydance:


----------



## rabbitpss (Mar 3, 2009)

Thats so funny and cute wish my buns like the vaccume like yours does.


----------



## FallingStar (Mar 3, 2009)

ShortStuff:
Your welcome for the list!  Hehe, ther was alot of foods I didnt know rabbits could have either! It was very helpfull!
Aww, that's so cute how he liked the vaccume. 
So cute!

-
Karlee


----------



## GingerKid (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm new to the forum and new to having a bunny. I just wanted to pop in and introduce myself. I'm near Tacoma.


----------



## NetherlandDwarf (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi & welcome to the fourum!!! Its great to have another Washington person here!! And i love your buns name! so cute, how did you come up with it? & how long have you had your bun?

:welcome1


----------



## GingerKid (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks - I didn't come up with the name.. and I've only had him a day  Actually less than a day. It'll be 24 hours around 5:30 tonight! 

I'm fostering him. I volunteer at the Humane Society with the bunnies and he was REALLY stressed out being around all of the noise and people so he needed a quiet home so I'm taking care of him at least until he gets fixed (in about two weeks) and then we'll see where we go from there. 

As for the name, not sure how they came up with it as he's not a grouch, but he is a handful! I'll hopefully get to re-name him after I've spent more time with him and find a name that fits him better.


----------



## NetherlandDwarf (Mar 17, 2009)

im really glad you were able to bring him home for some quiet time, i bet he's much happier!


----------



## GingerKid (Mar 17, 2009)

He's doing A LOT better. He's no longer huddled in the corner of the cage trying to get away from the world but now he is insisting that he MUST be out of his cage exploring my apartment. It's exhausting since my apartment isn't bunny proofed yet, but at least he's doing better.


----------



## Shortstuff1385 (Mar 18, 2009)

inkbouce:Welcome to the forum, your bunny is adorable. He reminds me of mine with its markings, your bunnies name would fit mine quite well lol.


----------



## NetherlandDwarf (Mar 19, 2009)

If anyone is interested here are some rabbit show listings, just click on the state & a list of shows in washington will come up. I have never been to a rabbit show but i'm going to try and make a point to go so i can see what its like. if you are interested in going to a show, email the secretary and they will email you back with the location.



http://www.arba.net/Shows.php

:biggrin2:


----------



## Sweetie (Mar 20, 2009)

*Malexis wrote: *


> Heres my bunny grasshopper! He's sick right now  Im starting to walk dogs for people and babysit so i can get money because his vet bill will be expensive.



I hope things are okay with your bunny! May he/she get well!

I am also in Washington. I live in Bremerton!


----------



## NetherlandDwarf (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi Sweetie! its good to have another washington person with us!!! your two little buns look adorable! how long have youhad them?

Welcome to the forum! :welcome1


----------



## Sweetie (Mar 21, 2009)

I have had Sweetie since she was 6 weeks old, and I had Prince since he was 3 months old. They are now 6 months and 5 months.

Prince is 5 months

Sweetie is 6 months


----------



## Malexis (Mar 23, 2009)

Welcome!  
Yes apples, bannanas, oranges, and any other fruit should be limited to a tablespoon a day. Veggies can be given a lot more though..


----------



## NetherlandDwarf (Mar 26, 2009)

*GingerKid wrote: *


> I'm fostering him. I volunteer at the Humane Society with the bunnies and he was REALLY stressed out being around all of the noise and people so he needed a quiet home so I'm taking care of him at least until he gets fixed (in about two weeks) and then we'll see where we go from there.





How is fostering coming along? And how's the bun blossoming? :biggrin2:


----------



## Shortstuff1385 (Mar 26, 2009)

Does anyone have any ideas for places near the spokane area for bunnies. I'd like to possibly find Thumper a friend but the only places I know of are Big R and Evergreen pet.


----------



## NetherlandDwarf (Mar 27, 2009)

*Shortstuff1385 wrote: *


> Does anyone have any ideas for places near the spokane area for bunnies. I'd like to possibly find Thumper a friend but the only places I know of are Big R and Evergreen pet.



craigslist? maybe try a search for breeders in your area or even contacting 4-h, since a lot of them breed for shows and sell rabbits? was there a certain breed you are looking for? you can also try petfinder.com 



Good luck!


----------



## Malexis (Mar 27, 2009)

*Sweetie wrote: *


> *Malexis wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Heres my bunny grasshopper! He's sick right now  Im starting to walk dogs for people and babysit so i can get money because his vet bill will be expensive.
> ...


Just saw this post, but im sorry to say Grasshopper passed away on the 27th or 26th of February  Thanks though


----------



## Sweetie (Mar 27, 2009)

So sorry for your loss!


----------



## sidereus7 (Apr 5, 2009)

I am also a fellow Washingtonian! I am originally from Rhode Island, but now I'm a resident of Kirkland, WA!

I have two great buns, and I posted pictures of them in the introductions thread, but I will post them here too if anyone wants to see my babes. =)


----------



## Malexis (Apr 6, 2009)

Of course! We love new pictures of any bun!


----------



## NetherlandDwarf (Apr 6, 2009)

*sidereus7 wrote: *


> I am also a fellow Washingtonian! I am originally from Rhode Island, but now I'm a resident of Kirkland, WA!
> 
> I have two great buns, and I posted pictures of them in the introductions thread, but I will post them here too if anyone wants to see my babes. =)




Welcome to the forum! our washington numbers are growing lol

feel free to post away with pictures!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Apr 6, 2009)

Wow there are lots of new members here in Washington!  

Welcome everyone. 
So sorry for your loss, Malexis.  

Emily


----------



## Hayley411 (Apr 9, 2009)

I didn't see this thread, hanging out on the bottom.

Anyways, I am also from Washington. Port Orchard to be exact.

I have two house bunnies that hate each other. LOL

Twilah is my Blue dutch doe, she's my show rabbit. The past two shows she took 1st. She is due to have babies in a month. She isalsoan Agility rabbit.






Sherbert is just my pet and one of my agility rabbits, she is a brat but she loves to jump on my bed in the morning and wake me up by licking my face. 




~Hayley


----------



## NetherlandDwarf (Apr 27, 2009)

I saw this posted on craigslist and though i would post it on here in case anyone was interested



http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/pet/1140317756.html

chew toys for bun, rats and etc..


----------



## NetherlandDwarf (Apr 27, 2009)

*Hayley411 wrote: *


> I didn't see this thread, hanging out on the bottom.
> 
> Anyways, I am also from Washington. Port Orchard to be exact.
> 
> ...


i never seen this post until now! wow thats pretty cool that your buns like to do agility. how did you get them to do it? And has the babies came yet??


----------



## Angel0607 (May 2, 2009)

I am in Sammamish (near Bellevue/Redmond)


----------



## NetherlandDwarf (May 2, 2009)

*Angel0607 wrote: *


> I am in Sammamish (near Bellevue/Redmond)


Welcome!!! Our washington numbers have been growing! YaY :biggrin2:


----------



## Angel0607 (May 2, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## FallingStar (May 14, 2009)

So... how are all those Washington bunnies?


----------



## NetherlandDwarf (May 14, 2009)

Mine is doing well, i really want to get him a girlfriend and i have been looking around for so long for the right little bunny. at the same time im like ohh i would to have this breed or that breed just to see what they are like lol i had found this mixed little girl bun, but was unable to get her due to distance. im afraid to go to the animal shelter because i know ill be bring back a few.... so i have been just cruising craigslist and other sites like that and even breeder sites in WA. Maybe someone here might have a little bun or know of someone.


----------



## sharlaelizabeth (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm resurrecting this thread  I'm a Seattleite, temporarily based on the Eastside. My bunnies still need to be with their mama, so I'm (im)patiently waiting for the next few weeks to pass until they can come home to me. They are standard rex girls. I'm going to wait awhile before I try to convince DH that we should also get a pair of Holland lops. lol He already told me that Flemish giants are a no go until we have a bigger house. That's probably my fault for showing him pictures some enormous ones (which aren't even Flemish giants, apparently). Anyway, I'm posting here because I think I'm making my husband crazy with all the bunny talk.


----------



## Malexis (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi! Welcome  Cant wait to see pictures of your bunnies


----------



## bluepez (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi! I am close to you.

I am in Centralia!  Cute bunnies!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi Misty, yes you are close to us!  

I think you e-mailed me about my REW jr MR doe? 

Emily


----------



## Malexis (Sep 27, 2009)

Im probably getting a job soon, and my mom says if i get a job then i can get another bunny. I need to have a job because i need to be able to pay for the vet because she doesnt wanna have to pay for the dog and rats and rabbits if they need it so she wants me to be fully responsible for the rabbits. (even though i pay for everything now, just not vet unless i have the money at the time.)
The only thing im worried about is when i go to college my friend and i have talked about renting a house because she has two dogs who need a yard, i would love to take my dog (so 3 dogs) and my rabbit(s) (one unless i get another) but i dont know how it will effect finding a place if we have all these animals so im gonna have to think about it some more..
If i do get a bunny i want either a flemish, checkered or english lop  I know their all big and thats also why i worry about renting a house. But it shouldnt be a big deal if i can get my girl to bond with him. Anythoughts!


----------



## sharlaelizabeth (Sep 28, 2009)

In my experience, landlords are more willing to let you have a "caged" pet than a dog/cat. But loads will let you have dogs. It usually requires a larger security/damage deposit & often a non-refundable cleaning deposit. Are you planning on going to UW?


----------



## Malexis (Sep 30, 2009)

Yeahh i plan to go to the UW. Theres no way my friend would leave her dogs behind and i dont wanna leave Evie behind either, and would love to bring my dog if possible. 

What im thinking is if they were bonded it wouldnt be a big deal anyway because they'd share one cage which would be the same as having one bunny right? Idk i really wanna bunny, but i dont wanna have to be faced with the idea of leaving them home (as in with my parents) so im kinda torn...


----------



## zyymurgy (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi~ I live North of Seattle. :3 Happy to find people with buns near-ish.


----------



## Malexis (Oct 23, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Oct 31, 2009)

Welcome everyone from up north!  I'm down south in between Centralia & Olympia....

Emily


----------



## introoder (Dec 16, 2009)

Olympia, here. =D Anyone need any shaded netherland dwarfs, lemme know! Started the breeding program, and will start having babies ready year round, in... Feb? XD


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 20, 2009)

Welcome La Aiko!!  

Glad to see another breeder from Washington! Do you show your bunnies too? 

Emily


----------



## introoder (Dec 31, 2009)

Oh yes. 4H and ARBA shows. =D


----------



## Butterfinger (Jan 20, 2010)

I...have been here since before this location section thingy existed  But I was gone for a long time and missed its creation apparently. 

So! Hello Washingtonians! I live in University Place, which is a city so small that it might as well just be part of Tacoma (And many of us that live here just say Tacoma when we say where we're from). 

I currently have one rabbit, a Thrianta named Flame (Moonflame), whose blog is linked to in my profile over yonder *Points*. The Holland Lop in my avatar is the bunny I had before him whose name I took for my sn, Butterfinger. 

Nice to meet you~

~Diana


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi Diana!! 

Ooh, a Thrianta? Lucky you!  Thriantas' are gorgeous.  

I will definitely go check out your blog! 

Emily


----------



## Butterfinger (Jan 22, 2010)

Hehe, thanks  Flame isn't a native Washingtonian like I am, though. (*Whisper* He's a spy for Oregon...)


----------



## TribalJMD (Mar 24, 2010)

Tacoma here checking in.
Got my first rabbit about a week ago from a breeder, She's a mini lop named Lola


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Mar 26, 2010)

Welcome John and Lola!! 
We would love to see some pictures of your little girl!  

Emily


----------



## TribalJMD (Mar 27, 2010)

here's one of me and Lola for ya


----------



## LV426 (Jun 2, 2010)

Hermes and I are in Kent, south of Seattle. But hoping to move north this summer so I can be closer to work.


----------



## Outofmymindyo (Sep 18, 2010)

I just adopted Chewey today. I'm not sure of her age, but I believe she is a 100% Black Dutch bunny. She is so relaxed that even the minute I walked in the door with her she was already eating, letting us pet her, and just generally being really laid back. She seems to think nothing special is going on lol. I'll be building her a much bigger C&C cage than the one she is in now, but at the moment she's stuck in the cage the previous owner brought her in. I'm already feeding her leafy greens and carrots and I'm heading to get her some better hay and switch her from seed mix to timothy pellets.

This is Chewey:


----------



## Heartlandrabbitry (Dec 16, 2010)

I'm from Washington! I live in Poulsbo! :bunny24


----------



## foreverblue127 (Dec 19, 2010)

I am from Spokane and a new Bunny owner. Maxwell is his name and I Love him!!
It's snowing here today.


----------



## foreverblue127 (Dec 19, 2010)

I am from Spokane and a new Bunny owner. Maxwell is his name and I Love him!!
It's snowing here today.


----------



## Sweetie (Dec 19, 2010)

*Heartlandrabbitry wrote: *


> I'm from Washington! I live in Poulsbo! :bunny24


Hi and welcome. We are neighbors as I live in Bremerton, not too far from Poulsbo.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 21, 2010)

Ooh lots more new members!  
Emilee, I know you from my FB, though, hehe.  

Outofmymindyo, very cute bunny!  Where abouts in Thurston County are you located? I just moved from there down to southeastern Lewis County. Definitely not liking how far out I am! I miss my old little town! 

Emily


----------



## Kimmi (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi all, Tacoma checking in. We are getting our ND this Friday. We cannot wait. I think I am more excited than the kids. LoL We are getting him from Shaded Night Rabbitry and Megan has been great, answering all my questions and working with us. I'll post some pics when we get him!



Kimmi


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jan 13, 2011)

Kimmi, that's exciting!  Who are you getting? 

Emily


----------



## Kimmi (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi Emily, we are getting Lama. He is so stinkin cute. We weren't looking to add a rabbit to the house until later this year, but when I saw his pic on her site, I had to ask about him. My little one is naming him "Tikki" which is short for her fave book "Tikki Tikki Tembo No Sarembo Kari Bari Ruchi Pip Peri Pembo" Whew, that is a mouthful.


----------



## Kimmi (Jan 16, 2011)

We brought Tikki home Friday night and he is settling in great! I could just sit there and talk to him and watch him forever. He is such a great bunny. Thanks to Megan for all her patience answering all my "new mommy" questions. Today, we are off to find some fleece for the bottom of his cage and maybe some more toys. LoL


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jan 17, 2011)

*Kimmi wrote: *


> Hi Emily, we are getting Lama. He is so stinkin cute. We weren't looking to add a rabbit to the house until later this year, but when I saw his pic on her site, I had to ask about him. My little one is naming him "Tikki" which is short for her fave book "Tikki Tikki Tembo No Sarembo Kari Bari Ruchi Pip Peri Pembo" Whew, that is a mouthful.



Oh that's great! If I remember correctly, I have his full brother, Bear. onder:lol.I know there's some connection...

Emily


----------



## Kimmi (Jan 18, 2011)

Awe, you have his brother! Tikki is just such a great bunny. It has beena long time since we've had a bunny so it is like starting all over again. I was kind of hinting to hubby that I wish we could've gotten another bun for Tikki to play with. LoL Yeah, still gonna have to work on that one.


----------



## Shaded Night Rabbitry (Jan 20, 2011)

*BlueCamasRabbitry wrote: *


> *Kimmi wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Hi Emily, we are getting Lama. He is so stinkin cute. We weren't looking to add a rabbit to the house until later this year, but when I saw his pic on her site, I had to ask about him. My little one is naming him "Tikki" which is short for her fave book "Tikki Tikki Tembo No Sarembo Kari Bari Ruchi Pip Peri Pembo" Whew, that is a mouthful.
> ...


Silly Emily! No relation what-so-ever! lol, not even similar lines. 
Bear is from Kiddo and Na'vi, Tikki is from Scout and Wicker. :wink

And I think bear is a month older? :? But who knows! I can barely keep track of the current babies. Speaking of which Emzi is due RIGHT NOW!!!!!!! *goes out to stalk her cage* mwahahahahaha.


----------



## Kimmi (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi all, here's some pics of Tikki. Megan, as soon as he calms down a bit, I'm going to try and get a cute pic of him like your avi.




PIC-0690 by Kim and Crew, on Flickr




PIC-0697 by Kim and Crew, on Flickr


----------



## MelissaPenguin (Feb 15, 2011)

Hey everyone! I'm from Yakima, WA


----------



## BunnieLuva (Feb 25, 2011)

Greetings to all my fellow Washingtonians :biggrin: I could have sworn that I already posted in here...I was wrong, so here goes...

My name is Brenda and I joined a little over a month ago after being a lurker for about a month researching my self on Buns, before I decided to start my search for the perfect bun and just recently I came across a breeder in my area who is looking for the perfect loving indoor home for one of her Bucks that she is retiring and I happen to be the lucky one who will be his new forever Momma...I'm so excited 
inkbouce:

His name is Uno and he is a Double maned Lionhead and he is the most precious little bun...he is going to be so loved and spoiled and loved some more when he gets here next month.

The breeder is so sweet and loves talking about buns and always encourages me to ask questions if I have them. She even sent me some pics she has taken over the past year of him that she thought I'd like to have, so here is a couple pics, so you know what he looks like...












Hope you all have a Bunny Amazing Day!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Feb 25, 2011)

Awhh Uno is adorable! 
You'll have to post more pictures once you get him! 

Emily


----------



## BunnieLuva (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks, Emily

Oh yes I will definitely be posting lots more pics, being that I'm a amature photographer in the making, so taking photos is my addiction :biggrin:


----------



## Colorguarder08 (Feb 26, 2011)

I live in Washington too. However here in Bellingham there has been very LITTLE snow it's been crazy we had a week of summer last year and really almost no winter. we had like 4 inches of snow on thanksgiving then MAYBE an inch on the day when 49 of the 50 states and then a dusting yesterday nothing else so I'm not sure how summer will be here this year.


----------



## tommysmommy (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm in Tacoma, just moved from Georgia. I'm a long ways from home and my accent sticks out like a sore thumb here, lol. Washington is a beautiful state but I HATE the weather.


----------



## Colorguarder08 (Feb 26, 2011)

I don't think anyone here likes the weather. I also know that we adore southern accents. Or atleast I do.


----------



## BunnieLuva (Feb 26, 2011)

*Colorguarder08 wrote: *


> I don't think anyone here likes the weather. I also know that we adore southern accents. Or atleast I do.


Hehehe...I totally agree...but when it's not raining all the time and it's not freezing and snowy, then it's good 

Welcome to Washington, tommysmommy  By the way you and I are really close neighbors...who knows, maybe one day we will meet and become friends  I live in Spanaway by the way

Take care and have a Bunny Awesome Day!


----------



## tommysmommy (Feb 26, 2011)

Oooh yes! I would love a bunny play date sometime!


----------



## Toastasaraus (Feb 26, 2011)

*NetherlandDwarf wrote: *


> Well I am not too familar with Thurston County yet... I'm still trying to figure it out actually lol because the city on my new mailing address is Olympia, but basicallyif I go across the street there's a welcome to Lacey sign lol Well, I guess I can say coming from Tacoma going south I would exit 116 to get to where I'm moving to if that makes any sense? lol
> 
> That's awesome Karlee, seems like we have a lot of people from Thurston County so far!



lol @ 116 you can just tell people Nisqually Valley and they'll know exactly where that is :winkI live @ 111 and I tell people Hawks Prarie and they all know! Pretty much all of Lacey, Olympia and Tumwater is a mish mash of the same city.

I also have Netherlands! well and flemish and mini lops and a tan and english angoras and a few guinea pigs..


----------



## c3po (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi all, just figured I would say a quick hello!


Im from Washington was born in Yakima, then lived in 23 different states while visiting all of the lower 48(My dad's job had us moving a LOT) Im living back in Washington, in South King County. I dont have any rabbits right now, but grew up with some, and am hoping to convince husband to let me get one or two when we move into our new house! (I met BlueCamasRabbitry thru a horse forum that we are both on and she invited me here!!)


----------



## djluster (Mar 23, 2011)

Hello I am new her and new to rabbits, I live in Marysville and I am hoping to learn alot about rabbit. I have never owned one but have alway wanted one, So as decided it was finally time to get one after months of studing. I am hoping to go to a show in next month to learn more by watching. I got myself and my kids a Flemish giant. it mainly mine since the kids live with mom but still a family Bunny


----------



## Toastasaraus (Mar 24, 2011)

I'd contact Bill Mairs about getting a flemish. He comes down a couple times a year and has the healthiest animals I know of! He keeps a HUGE rabbitry I'm talking 100's because he does meat production for the zoos in canada (so you know they're healthy) If you're not picky about color he has babies often. I know he won't have fawns ready until later this year


----------



## BabyBunnyz (Apr 17, 2011)

We live in West Tacoma. And we love it.


----------



## MelissaPenguin (Apr 17, 2011)

Ha I just came across this part of the forum x) Well, I am living between Yakima and Ellensburg, working on moving to Ellensburg but working in Yakima. I have 4 buns, and 1 bun that was mine, but he got out, and we haven't been able to catch him since. And one of them is expecting in the very near future =3 I have 2 mini rex (one being outside), 2 mixes & a holland lop.:hug:


----------



## Colorguarder08 (Apr 18, 2011)

I have a cousin who grew up in marysville now he lives in arlington which i believe is close.


----------



## Desma (Jul 28, 2011)

I am not too far from Bellinham Washington. We live up in the hills in Kendall-Maple Falls in a place called Peaceful Valley. I have 2 rabbits, a mini lop, Hunny, and a Jersey Woolie, Ziggy. I have to take Ziggy in tomorrow for an antibiotic shot. I am sure he has a urinary tract infection. So, if anybody here has faith, please pray for my bunny Ziggy. I love him so much. I hope the picture I pasted works in this message. It is a picture the breeder took of Hunny in the litter with her siblings. She is on the 2nd left with the white spot on her ear. It is amazing how her daughter was able to line up the bunnies in this picture.


----------



## MelissaPenguin (Aug 4, 2011)

Your bunny is adorable! I can never get my buns to stand still for two seconds to take a decent photo, let alone get the whole litter to sit still lol!


----------



## melbaby80 (Apr 20, 2012)

Oak Harbor, WA here.


----------



## LaylaLop (Apr 20, 2012)

I lived in Pullman, WA for 4 years and have family in Vancouver. I'm just across the Idaho border, for a few weeks more at least!


----------



## Tractorgal (Jul 18, 2012)

Im from Washington  Everson to be exact. Anyone in everson? Its pretty tiny


----------



## Malexis (Aug 13, 2012)

Hey! I havent been on for a while and im just lurking now.. But i was wondering if any of you know of any good places to get english lops. Im located not to far from seattle.. I want one as a pet though so i do not want to spend a ton of money for it to come with a pedigree or anything. I will be fixing him too so theres that expense.. Any good ideas?


----------



## MichelleD (Aug 31, 2012)

Hi there! I'm from Duvall, WA. I'm in the North end of WA, in the foothills of the Cascade Mountains. I'm happy to see others from around here.


----------



## Malexis (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi! Welcome to RO You'll find lots of useful things here, and of course a lot of nice people


----------



## Zaiya (Nov 30, 2012)

Hey, I'm from the Walla Walla county! I just recently joined the forum. I have 2 rabbits that are ADORABLE!!!!!


----------



## kaosu (Jan 25, 2013)

Hello! im from WA up in Skagit county few hours north of Seattle.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 26, 2013)

I lived in Port Townsend 40+ years ago.


----------



## kaosu (Jan 27, 2013)

Nancy McClelland said:


> I lived in Port Townsend 40+ years ago.



been there lovely place!

had family there for a few years..really miss going out for visits.


----------

